# Pretty close to Fargo



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Sunday mourning my firend and i went out coyote hunting around the sandhills area, hunted for a couple hours, then called it quits after seeing only one. On the way home we decide to hunt some tree rows about a mile south of star fireworks for some jackrabbits. We just pulled up and a coyote runs out of the trees. We chased him for couple miles till i had a shot and got him. Any one seen coyotes this close to fargo before. I would think fox mabey but never a coyote.


----------



## waterfowl stocker (Sep 13, 2006)

me and my friends were out scouting for coyotes and on our way back it was night and saw one run right in front of us just over by mapleton,


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

There moving further east all the time


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

I go to school in fargo, and mostly chase fox around. Every once in awhile you will run in too a coyote. I noticed this year I haven't seen as many fox. I bet the coyote population is growing more and more this direction.


----------



## parker_lipetzky (Aug 31, 2006)

Over by jamestown ive been seening alot of fox but just as many coyotes. They were a couple miles out of town though


----------



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

I have had good luck with fox this year around fargo. I have shot 5 int he last 2 weeks. All five have been within 15miles of fargo. Always saw them in the ditches and stuff going out goose/duck hunting in the morning so i figured why not try calling around here once we get some snow. Squeek calling around thick tree belts.


----------



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Any one else?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I have seen coyote's right in town, at the dump grounds on 25th st and 8th ave north. I'm sure they are scavenging some nasty meals out of there; a coyote's stomach has to be made out of cast iron.

Also have seen them about a mile and a half northeast from there on the west side of the interstate across from the NDSU dairy farm area.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

MOssy

How were you able to see those coyotes by the dump? When I drive by that thing my eyes are watering so bad from the stench I can't see.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

LOL !!! I agree..... must have been chilly out, heater on and windows up !!!


----------



## ND Five O (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm guessing you mean 45th St. and 8th Ave. I've seen one out there too.

I also saw a pair walking along the fenceline next to NUD in the 3200 block. I was in my squad car and it was all I could do to not break out the AR-15 and start squeezin off rounds. I guess there's some law against that or something...... :wink:


----------



## 1shot1yote (Dec 23, 2006)

Hey just report it as a nuisance animal 

Justin


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

that's crazy

kase


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

ND Five O
Oops, your right occifer, it was 45th st., thanks :thumb:


----------

